
Four Day Workweek Tech Jobs? - aeth0s
I&#x27;m interested in joining a tech company that is experimenting with a four day workweek. Do you know of any organizations running on a four day workweek or similarly structured schedules?<p>And, for larger discussion: do you think the four day workweek will become more prevalent in the tech sector?
======
remotecool
Why not start consulting/contracting on a project basis? You can set your own
hours and try out the four day work week.

In my experience, not much work is done on Fridays...so most people work 4
days and are paid for 5.

------
peruvian
Basecamp during the summer months... but good luck getting a job there.

> And, for larger discussion: do you think the four day workweek will become
> more prevalent in the tech sector?

No way - a five day work week with eight hours per day (minimum) is too
ingrained into our working culture. "Tech" has nothing to do with it.

------
komon
30 Hour Jobs[1] is a pretty good resource, I'm subbed to the newsletter as
well. [1][https://30hourjobs.com/](https://30hourjobs.com/)

------
sushid
Dolby has a 9 hour workday and a Friday off every other week IIRC.

~~~
dnh44
Raytheon does this as well. At least they did 15 years ago.

------
jttheit
How do I apply?

